# is this the worst gerbilarium..EVER!???



## noushka05

Abode Gerbilarium by Coopet | Pets at Home

and some idiot recommends keeping 2 gerbils in it! is he insane i wouldnt keep an ant in there nevermind a rodent

i did a review but it seems to have been removed:glare:


----------



## LostGirl

Honestly it looks only big enough to carry a gerbil to the vets!


----------



## Icky

noushka05 said:


> Abode Gerbilarium by Coopet | Pets at Home
> 
> and some idiot recommends keeping 2 gerbils in it! is he insane i wouldnt keep an ant in there nevermind a rodent
> 
> i did a review but it seems to have been removed:glare:


LOL it's a carry case imo not a freaking cage!!!

I've had horrific run ins with [email protected] -

Not being able to sex Rats - 
Screaming at my Hairless rat and shouting '' UGH OMG WHAT THE F*CK IS THAT?'' as i walked into the store - 
Selling people different Sex Rats in pairs - 
HORRIFIC knowledge of almost all animals but mostly Rats + Reptiles

''Yeah you need to Bath Dumbo Rats more often because they have larger ears they have smaller brains and don't know how to clean them selves''

Seriously?! you gotta be Sh*tting me! HOW STUPID CAN ANY 1 PERSON BE


----------



## RAINYBOW

Just checked out the reviews and lots say its too small and it only gets 1 and half stars so hopefully that will really put people off and they will stop selling it  It's awful


----------



## noushka05

Daynna said:


> Honestly it looks only big enough to carry a gerbil to the vets!


exactly,how cruel to expect animals to actually spend most of their lives in it:frown2:...there really should be regulations on cage sizes!


----------



## simplysardonic

Goog grief, its a bl**dy carrier not a cage


----------



## suewhite

That's awful wouldn't even pay 50p for it when we had gerbs they had a 5ft tank and loved it, lived to a ripe old age,reviews weren't good either:


----------



## noushka05

Icky said:


> LOL it's a carry case imo not a freaking cage!!!
> 
> I've had horrific run ins with [email protected] -
> 
> Not being able to sex Rats -
> Screaming at my Hairless rat and shouting '' UGH OMG WHAT THE F*CK IS THAT?'' as i walked into the store -
> Selling people different Sex Rats in pairs -
> HORRIFIC knowledge of almost all animals but mostly Rats + Reptiles
> 
> ''Yeah you need to Bath Dumbo Rats more often because they have larger ears they have smaller brains and don't know how to clean them selves''
> 
> Seriously?! you gotta be Sh*tting me! HOW STUPID CAN ANY 1 PERSON BE


discusting!! theres no wonder they dont have a good reputation



RAINYBOW said:


> Just checked out the reviews and lots say its too small and it only gets 1 and half stars so hopefully that will really put people off and they will stop selling it  It's awful


me too Rainy


----------



## Icky

QUOTE FROM A REVIEW OF THE CAGE

''We have owned at some time the other cages on the site and found more draw backs, although I would say for 3 or more gerbils this is too small'


3 OR MORE?! WTF!? It's to small for ONE let alone 3 or MORE!!!!!!


GAHHHHH I HATE THICK PPL!


----------



## noushka05

simplysardonic said:


> Goog grief, its a bl**dy carrier not a cage


just what i thought!



suewhite said:


> That's awful wouldn't even pay 50p for it when we had gerbs they had a 5ft tank and loved it, lived to a ripe old age,reviews weren't good either:


and it costs £50 

mine are in a 4ft tank Sue,it would break my heart to see them stuck in that awful thing.


----------



## Jazzy

That's disgusting and they had the cheek to say they couldn't let me adopt a Russian hamster from them if I was going to put it in a savic cambridge cage. I told them I'd put it in a habitrail loft and that was fine.
He's now living very happily in a hamster heaven.


----------



## Guest

Thats awful. My carrier actually looks bigger than that! Do you think something could be done to stop these being sold? I hate the thought of ANY animal being kept in that for a home.


----------



## thedogsmother

I have my 7 gerbils in one of those, they are very safe, especially since there isnt enough room for them to fight or breed. Now stop being so fussy the lot of you, just look how colourful the lovely carrier err I mean cage is, after all pretty colours are really important when choosing a cage arent they and its all shiny too *disclaimer to all those newbies reading this post who dont know TDM, she is crazy, dont buy this horrible cage*


----------



## Zanki

Icky said:


> LOL it's a carry case imo not a freaking cage!!!
> 
> I've had horrific run ins with [email protected] -
> 
> Not being able to sex Rats -
> Screaming at my Hairless rat and shouting '' UGH OMG WHAT THE F*CK IS THAT?'' as i walked into the store -
> Selling people different Sex Rats in pairs -
> HORRIFIC knowledge of almost all animals but mostly Rats + Reptiles
> 
> ''Yeah you need to Bath Dumbo Rats more often because they have larger ears they have smaller brains and don't know how to clean them selves''
> 
> Seriously?! you gotta be Sh*tting me! HOW STUPID CAN ANY 1 PERSON BE


I've had several bad experiences as well. They once refused to sell me a lone gerbil because I wanted to split cage it with another gerbil. They said it could never be done and they would kill each other. They also said that the one who died was really old... at 9 months old.... Yeah. They are really crappy and very rude in Aintree. I was so angry with the girl that I nearly made a complaint. They also left a poor hammy in with another one that kept attacking it. I felt so bad for that little guy, all of them where nipping it and it was so freaked out. I wanted to take it home when the people refused to remove it from the others and so did my mum but we didn't have anywhere to keep it.
In Coventry they are a lot better, but still not good with the animals. When I went to get Hajime from the one near the Richo Arena, I asked to hold her before I got her and the girl was just grabbing her from above. The poor gerbil was terrified. Eventually I was allowed to try and get her and she was so easy to pick up. She just stepped onto my hands and the only problem I had was when she tried to leap off me back into her cage. I just caught her in mid air and the person showing her to me just looked shocked that she hadn't escaped. She was also supposed to be a he, yeah, she was a beautiful gerbil and a good friend to Jen so I'm not too bothered. 
Then when I went to get Andros and Zhane from the one near Fletchy Highway, they couldn't catch the boys and wouldn't let me get them. I think they knew Andros was sick so they didn't want me finding out. I wouldn't have bought him if I had held him. Other than that, they where supposed to be girls...
I went in there the other week, looking for a male gerbil and looked at the babies, two where badly bread like Andros They where very small and their tails very skinny like my little guys had been. I was so upset to see them.


----------



## thedogsmother

Zanki said:


> I've had several bad experiences as well. They once refused to sell me a lone gerbil because I wanted to split cage it with another gerbil. They said it could never be done and they would kill each other. They also said that the one who died was really old... at 9 months old.... Yeah. They are really crappy and very rude in Aintree. I was so angry with the girl that I nearly made a complaint. They also left a poor hammy in with another one that kept attacking it. I felt so bad for that little guy, all of them where nipping it and it was so freaked out. I wanted to take it home when the people refused to remove it from the others and so did my mum but we didn't have anywhere to keep it.
> In Coventry they are a lot better, but still not good with the animals. When I went to get Hajime from the one near the Richo Arena, I asked to hold her before I got her and the girl was just grabbing her from above. The poor gerbil was terrified. Eventually I was allowed to try and get her and she was so easy to pick up. She just stepped onto my hands and the only problem I had was when she tried to leap off me back into her cage. I just caught her in mid air and the person showing her to me just looked shocked that she hadn't escaped. She was also supposed to be a he, yeah, she was a beautiful gerbil and a good friend to Jen so I'm not too bothered.
> Then when I went to get Andros and Zhane from the one near Fletchy Highway, they couldn't catch the boys and wouldn't let me get them. I think they knew Andros was sick so they didn't want me finding out. I wouldn't have bought him if I had held him. Other than that, they where supposed to be girls...
> I went in there the other week, looking for a male gerbil and looked at the babies, two where badly bread like Andros They where very small and their tails very skinny like my little guys had been. I was so upset to see them.


They once refused to let me adopt a lone male rat, because I was threatening to bond him to my rats and wouldnt agree that he needed to live alone, apparently he was savage and bit everyone too, they called him Hannabal the Cannabal, Cookie (female) now lives with my girls since I asked to speak to the manager who told them that if I said it can be done then it can be done and to let me adopt 'him' ( I like the manager)


----------



## Lil Miss

i wrote a review on that THING ages ago, just looked through and its still there


----------



## purple_x

I just dont get how cages (carriers) like this are allowed to be sold 
If the rspca has cage size guidelines why dont shops have to stick to them too.....gggrrrr makes me so mad to know that people buy these things.

My gerbils are in 3 foot tanks and I feel bad because they dont have 4 or 5ft tanks yet!


----------



## thedogsmother

purple_x said:


> I just dont get how cages (carriers) like this are allowed to be sold
> If the rspca has cage size guidelines why dont shops have to stick to them too.....gggrrrr makes me so mad to know that people buy these things.
> 
> My gerbils are in 3 foot tanks and I feel bad because they dont have 4 or 5ft tanks yet!


My two girls are in a two ft tank with no cage topper, and it gets worse, Im doing a split cage intro at the moment so they are actually in half a 2ft tank . It is temporary though (fingers crossed they get on when I take the mesh out this weekend)


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx

I think it looks cool. And would be cool if it was a lot bigger. Like the bottom being the right size for them, and then the top part just being an addition.


----------



## Icky

LOL just used the Rat Cage Calculator to see how many Rats my cage could fit and it says 

'This cage will hold up to 16 rats if the space is used wisely'

16?! It's got 6 in it!!!!! I NEED TO BUY MORE RATS!


----------



## jellybean01

Wow, that's smaller than my carrier - Pets at Home never cease to amaze me. 

When I got my first rat, I was told by an apparently knowledgeable assistant (and as I was clueless I genuinely thought she was the font of all wisdom) that my rat would have to live alone as she was the last of the litter to go. Luckily I checked that fact and happily introduced another 3 into my little family but it depresses me to think how many rats live alone because of that sort of rubbish advice


----------



## tiggerthumper

Even from the picture you can see it is far too small  and £50 is ridiculous for it as well! 
Surely even if you didn't have much money you could get something pretty amazing from ebay or gumtree for that money. It's terrible, pets at home are in such a prominent and privileged position that they could use their position to educate new owners better and campaign for better animal conditions and yet they just sell any old crap and make as much money as possible  xox


----------



## niki87

noushka05 said:


> Abode Gerbilarium by Coopet | Pets at Home
> 
> and some idiot recommends keeping 2 gerbils in it! is he insane i wouldnt keep an ant in there nevermind a rodent
> 
> i did a review but it seems to have been removed:glare:


Wow yeah I was going to say something about this.....I was in PAH today and it is ACTUALLY that small...was going to say something on here. They've not even hidden it in the picture!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother

Omg have you read this review? she keeps 4 gerbils in one 

*Good Product
By Sarah from Manchester on 18/2/2011
Pros:Fun, Room for burrowing
Cons:Leaking water bottle, Slippy Ladder
Best Uses:Smaller Pets
Describe Yourself:New Pet Owner
Bottom Line:Yes, I would recommend this to a friendI have four gerbils (one is a runt), they seem to love there new home. This product can fit a decent amount of wood shavings in for them to burrow in which they do alot, so provides a good amount of exercise.

I have had no problems with them chewing the plastic, probibly because they are too busy burrowing.

The ladder is useless, my gerbils couldnt get up the ladder they just slid back down, so i replaced it with a wooden log toy that we screwed a hook onto to hook it onto the shelf, it works fine and now they can easily get up to the shelf, plus they can play in the toy. There isnt much room for loads of toys but without the useless ladder some small toys will fit fine.

The bottle also leaks if it is touched, we have woken up to find wood shavings on the shelf soaking wet and the bottle empty so we have had to put less wood shavings in and put a piece of newspaper down to soak the water up, if it carries on we will get a new bottle.

Over all this is a decent product, could be alot bigger but i found it to be bigger than it looked on the picture so i like it. x*


----------



## davidc

That's too small for 1 gerbil. "Your gerbil will love it!"
I don't think he would.
He's in a tank at least 4 foot long all to himself (last gerbil died).
My travel cage is bigger than that.
£50 for that piece of rubbish!
And do my eyes deceive me or is that £90 for a hamster cage?


----------



## alan g a

That awful. It's nowhere near big enough. Also I'm I right in thinking that gerbils that to have at least to gerbils as they social animals and live in groups?


----------



## mstori

i just recently bought Gerbil Cage and Accessories Kit (Available in Store Only) | Pets at Home and its tiny! alot bigger than the one mentioned but still too small for 2 in my opinion.

I smashed my large glass gerbilarium when cleaning, im gutted, thought this one seemed good.. only good thing is that i got it for 99p on ebay.. and not £45!

I also have a http://www.petsathome.com/shop/extra-large-gerbilarium-by-pets-at-home-15972 and thats an ok size.. they should only sell this one or larger..

currently in talks with pets at home after one of my gerbils died because of their cages (i had a trio but they had a big falling out so had to house one seperately) but yes, they should live in groups


----------



## alan g a

mstori said:


> i just recently bought Gerbil Cage and Accessories Kit (Available in Store Only) | Pets at Home and its tiny! alot bigger than the one mentioned but still too small for 2 in my opinion.
> 
> I smashed my large glass gerbilarium when cleaning, im gutted, thought this one seemed good.. only good thing is that i got it for 99p on ebay.. and not £45!
> 
> I also have a http://www.petsathome.com/shop/extra-large-gerbilarium-by-pets-at-home-15972 and thats an ok size.. they should only sell this one or larger..
> 
> currently in talks with pets at home after one of my gerbils died because of their cages (i had a trio but they had a big falling out so had to house one seperately) but yes, they should live in groups


That's more like it, but for me I would still like something a bit bigger.


----------



## manic rose

£50 for that?! bloody hell, wouldnt even wanna keep a robo in there let alone a couple of gerbils. my gerbils always used to love having plenty of space for toys and different sections. cant imagine how bored a gerbil would get in that


----------



## petzplazaUK

OMG thats tiny :yikes:, if u look at the size of the gerbil in it alone you can see that adding toys dishes, hides etc poor thing wouldnt be able move . its years since i kept gerbils but when i did they had either the rotastak round one that had 3 levels and then the bed at the top or a tank- i am talking about 20 years ago tho lol


----------



## tajiebabe

im sorry but i came across this post whilst browsing the site as im a newbie and got a bit annoyed. i work for [email protected] and can tell you that its extremely unfair to sterotype all us [email protected] workers to seem like we arent knowledgable and tht were thick! yes some might be like tht but not ALL of us thank u very much! if you can see my profile i have many pets that live in fantastic conditions and lead full happy lives! i dont claim to know everythin about all of the pets but i learn from customers and am constantly reading to get better for my customer!!
i think you'll find tht although we sell tht cage if you walked into my store we would advise u against it because we think of the animal first! (where pets come first- our motto)
its a rubbish cage and having two gerbils myself i find them much happier in the pets at home cage! i also have a run for them so i know they are getting enough exercise!
i know tht it may look like a rant to you but it really upsets me tht im 'just another one of those pets at home people that dont care about the animals its all about the money'
please think next time you slag something without truely knowing.


----------



## Guest

tajiebabe said:


> im sorry but i came across this post whilst browsing the site as im a newbie and got a bit annoyed. i work for [email protected] and can tell you that its extremely unfair to sterotype all us [email protected] workers to seem like we arent knowledgable and tht were thick! yes some might be like tht but not ALL of us thank u very much! l if you can see my profile i have many pets that live in fantastic conditions and lead full happy lives! i dont claim to know everythin about all of the pets but i learn from customers and am constantly reading to get better for my customer!!
> i think you'll find tht although we sell tht cage if you walked into my store we would advise u against it because we think of the animal first! (where pets come first- our motto)
> its a rubbish cage and having two gerbils myself i find them much happier in the pets at home cage! i also have a run for them so i know they are getting enough exercise!
> i know tht it may look like a rant to you but it really upsets me tht im 'just another one of those pets at home people that dont care about the animals its all about the money'
> please think next time you slag something without truely knowing.


I think you need to re-read this thread my dear. This thread is about that craptastic cage and how unsuitable it is, the fact that [email protected] even sell it is bad enough because "some" (note I said some not all) [email protected] staff WILL sell it even though it isn't suitable for anything.
If you read properly not once did we state that ALL [email protected] stall are "thick" as you eloquently put, we were talking about our PERSONAL experiences and believe me I have had enough experiences from [email protected] to never want to enter one again...........


----------



## purple_x

Like Bernie said this thread isn't about ALL staff, it's just that most of us at some point have been given inaccurate and totally stupid advice from [email protected] staff.
In my nearest one I was told it was ok to keep a syrian hamster in a mini duna as all they do is sleep so they didn't need much room, I was speechless!
I refuse to go near the stores now. 
You say the motto is 'Where pets come first' I have to say in all the stores I've been in (and all the managers/head office people I've spoken to) that's rubbish. It's money money money and who cares about the animals.


----------



## Zaros

It looks like a see-through top box. The sort of thing you'd find on the back of a moped. :wink:


----------



## GerbilNik

tajiebabe said:


> im sorry but i came across this post whilst browsing the site as im a newbie and got a bit annoyed. i work for [email protected] and can tell you that its extremely unfair to sterotype all us [email protected] workers to seem like we arent knowledgable and tht were thick! yes some might be like tht but not ALL of us thank u very much! if you can see my profile i have many pets that live in fantastic conditions and lead full happy lives! i dont claim to know everythin about all of the pets but i learn from customers and am constantly reading to get better for my customer!!
> i think you'll find tht although we sell tht cage if you walked into my store we would advise u against it because we think of the animal first! (where pets come first- our motto)
> *its a rubbish cage and having two gerbils myself i find them much happier in the pets at home cage! i also have a run for them so i know they are getting enough exercise!*
> i know tht it may look like a rant to you but it really upsets me tht im 'just another one of those pets at home people that dont care about the animals its all about the money'
> please think next time you slag something without truely knowing.


The pets at home cage is pretty crap too tbh. Gerbils need a lot of tunnelling space and this doesn't provide it.


----------



## DKDREAM

That is Tiny! How can they sell such things.


----------



## elmthesofties

What the heck?! £50 effing quid?
Ughh... I HATE it when people say "Oh yeah, I can't afford a proper cage". Go to a garage sale for god's sake! I got about 3 HUGE tanks for about £20. Bargain. They've lasted for years.


----------



## purple_x

elmthesofties said:


> What the heck?! £50 effing quid?
> Ughh... I HATE it when people say "Oh yeah, I can't afford a proper cage". Go to a garage sale for god's sake! I got about 3 HUGE tanks for about £20. Bargain. They've lasted for years.


I totally agree with you!
People moan about the cost of cages but still seem happy to buy over-priced and under-sized rubbish from [email protected] even though you can get great bargains at car boot sales and on ebay.
I have two 3ft tanks, both cost me less than £20.


----------

